
What should your company stop doing? Ask! - anthelios
https://www.rekommend.io/freestrategytool
======
anthelios
Here is an example how the question will look like...
[https://www.rekommend.io/SAMPLECOMPANY_1D60/1440](https://www.rekommend.io/SAMPLECOMPANY_1D60/1440)

